# 24 Inch Porter Cable Omni Jig



## PC24omni (Aug 24, 2012)

Just a drop in discussion of the good, the bad, tips and tricks, what ever. Would love to see some projects.


----------



## PocketsFullOfSawdust (Aug 30, 2012)

I feel it is a great tool. I have not used that one, but I have used the PC 4212 and the Leigh 24". The thing I like about PC is they put cheat sheets on the jigs. Some of us get a bit forgetful about whether raising the bit makes half blind dovetails tighter or looser.


----------



## PC24omni (Aug 24, 2012)

I just received the box joint stops and miniature box joint template. I now have the complete set. It took some time as so expensive. I was wanting to do inlay dove tail, but not sure what size bits to use. Any insight on that? I know what you mean about the cheat sheets. They seem to cover it all. I love working with the OMNI. The effort put in versus the output you get is well worth it, and most of all fun.


----------



## PC24omni (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh, I just realize that you have the Leigh too! That is awesome. I love the way you can do isoloc joints. I'm still kicking the idea around to get that one too. Like I need another hole in the head…..


----------



## Jbower500 (Aug 29, 2008)

I have used the Ommi Jig in a production shop. I was very impressed. However, like most items in a production shop the wood does not vary in thickness. The jig was set up once and never changed. Routers and bits were set up to match jig and only bits are changed but are marked so they can be easily put back into same position. For myself I have a Leigh DR4 which I am totally sold on. This is only because I can change the setup easily and vary the spacing, because I am changing the thickness of the wood. I keep my Leigh Manual close at hand. I do have setups that I have used before recorded. Saving change over time. Oh BTW I could not afford either jig new ( or maybe I am just too cheap). My Leigh jig was purchased used. Thus my investment was much less than many. I do however, have two routers setup for use with this jig only.


----------



## Ken22F (Jun 19, 2009)

I too have the modern Omnijig 24" I like it easy to use,
You can use different thickness of wood with no problem.
Because of the depth stops there is no need for test pieces 
Like the others. This machine is built robust enough to last
A long time.
To get the versatility out of the jig you need all or most
Of the accessories.

Let me give you an inside tip because Of online stores having
To purchase in quantities and cutting back they are discontinuing 
Some accessories and with the purchase of PC with De-Walt
Some part numbers have got changed. This is what you do call PC
To get the correct part # and then go to Lowes and have them
Special order what you want. Lowes Lowes……


----------

